# Baby vomited yellow bile-like fluid



## MindUtopia

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and what was the outcome? My daughter and I were getting up this morning and I was about to pick her up out of bed and she started making gagging/I'm about to vomit noises and then vomited up a fair (several tbsp fulls) amount of bright yellow bile-looking fluid (no milk at all, though she had a small feed about 3 hours before and a larger one about 6 hours before). She otherwise seems fine now, but she's been not herself the past day or two (very fussy, not eating as much as usual, not sleeping well). I put it down to a growth spurt as she did this once before (minus the vomiting) and that's what it appeared to be. 

I did Google it and it said vomiting bile can be a sign of a bowel obstruction in babies, but the NHS said it's only a real concern if it's green bile fluid, not bright yellow. Some of the others say both green and yellow is concerning. She has been pooing much more firm poo (not pellets, just more bulky and clay like) and straining a lot more to go, but it didn't seem like anything too out of the ordinary. 

Anyone else had this happen? What was it? Do you think it's something I should be concerned about? Can I wait it out and see if it happens again or do I need to get her into a GP now? I'm really NOT someone who likes to rush to the doctor for anything, so unless it's serious, I'd really rather not. I just don't want to go through a whole day of having her poked and prodded and her having to take medicine she doesn't need for no reason if it's nothing. :nope:


----------



## staceylou

When my daughter was 6 months, she had gastroenteritis. We put her to bed as normal one evening, after a big feed, and then checked on her at 9ish. As I opened the door, heard this big splash, and she'd brought up her whole feed. After that, she was bringing up the yellow bile you describe every 10 minutes or so. We phoned NHS direct and as she was only 6 months and there was yellow bile, they suggested we take her to A&E, where they monitored her for dehydration overnight. I'm not saying that's what you should do, because it might not be that, but NHS direct is a good place to start, especially if it keeps happening.


----------



## kellie_w

Each time ds1 vomits yellow bile its normally when he has tonsillitis. When I called nhs direct for ds2 who is poorly at the moment one of the questions was asking if he was vomiting anything other than milk, or if vomit was another colour. I would call them just to put your mind at ease x


----------



## MindUtopia

Thanks! I actually spoke to a GP friend of mine this morning who gave me some good advice. She said just to wait and see what happened, assuming she doesn't have a fever (she doesn't) and her stomach isn't hard (it isn't, it's normal). She said bowel obstructions are really rare in babies this age (usually they get diagnosed right after birth) so it's unlikely to be that and she might just be having an off day. She has seemed fine since and actually seemed fine at the time. It didn't seem to bother her at all. She hasn't vomited at all since. She said as a GP, if I came to see her, she wouldn't do anything but send me home to wait and see if anything else happened since she has no fever or any sign that anything is wrong. She's been extra grumpy and off her milk the past two days, but I suspect it's a growth spurt or she's starting to teethe. Last time she had a growth spurt, she got really grumpy and wouldn't eat much for 5 days and then bam, jumped from 25th to 65th centile! Maybe she's just strange. But seems okay at the moment, so just going to keep my eye on it and have an easy day with her. :thumbup:


----------



## staceylou

ah, thats good that she's fine now :thumbup: hopefully no more sick, and that it's just a growth spurt. Enjoy your chill out day! x


----------

